# INTEREST CHECK: Species Difference roleplay.



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 7, 2018)

By species difference I don't mean "dog has sex with lion." I mean, I'm specifically seeking a roleplay where the differences between species are acknowledged and part of the roleplay.

I personally don't like it when species go totally ignored and every different kind of creature gets along with no issues. Realistically, that wouldn't happen, also I feel like it's a lot of wasted potential for an interesting world.
I like the idea of discrimination and species conflict, as well as acknowledging the physical and social differences between species. 

Those differences could be small, like how canines wag their tails to show excitement and happiness, but felines do it to express anger. But even small differences in body language could cause conflict in communication and social encounters.

The differences would be larger the further apart the species are. Two different kinds of mammal might already have some issues, but a mammal and a reptile are probably going to be very foriegn to one another.

So, this is an interest check - would anyone like the idea of a roleplay that focuses or at least includes social and physical differences between species? It would most likely be a group roleplay rather than a one-on-one, as I feel like this would work better with more than two characters.

It would be open to all species, real and fictional. And most likely the world would be set so that space travel is a thing - or not set on Earth, as my character is technically an alien.

I'll probably make the roleplay NSFW, just because I don't want to feel limited. But not NSFW as in a constant erotic roleplay; think of it more like an M rated TV series or videogame. So, still story driven, not sex-focused, but with the freedom to mention mature themes, not just sex but also violence and alcohol and such.

Let me know if this is something that would interest you.
If there's enough people who are into the idea, I'll set up a group.
Most likely on Discord, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 7, 2018)

That actually sounds pretty fun. I'm down for things like that


----------



## Dongding (Apr 7, 2018)

I do all my RP on F-list where the fuckin' freaks are. I figured noticing and playing off those sorts things was just part of being descriptive.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I do all my RP on F-list where the fuckin' freaks are. I figured noticing and playing off those sorts things was just part of being descriptive.



Are you saying people on F-list recognize species more?
Huh. Figured it would be the opposite. I've noticed that it's the sex-driven ERPers who tend to acknowledge species less, because they're just looking for a quick bang and nothing more.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 7, 2018)

No I'm saying noticing and playing off of those things are part of not sucking at RP.

It's real-ass hard to find people who are creative enough for actual decent RP; F-list just has a deeper sea of shit to swim in than FA.

I have a shit-boat so I'll keep fishing with my shit-pole and shit-bait until I catch something other than a shit-fish. Sometimes (very rarely) I catch something I can sink my teeth into without getting them all covered in  shit.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No I'm saying noticing and playing off of those things are part of not sucking at RP.
> 
> It's real-ass hard to find people who are creative enough for actual decent RP; F-list just has a deeper sea of shit to swim in than FA.
> 
> I have a shit-boat so I'll keep fishing with my shit-pole and shit-bait until I catch something other than a shit-fish. Sometimes (very rarely) I catch something I can sink my teeth into without getting them all covered in  shit.



Yeah, most roleplayers don't seem to be very skilled. _Cough. _
I mean, no offense to anyone, but there seems to be an awful lot of one-liners or people who use bizarre euphemisms in place of a good description.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Sealab (Apr 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


God I fucking love TPB.

But yeah, sign me up that sounds neat as hell. I like the idea of players having to interpret other character actions just from description alone.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

Take me into your arms, oh conflict driven story!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No I'm saying noticing and playing off of those things are part of not sucking at RP.
> 
> It's real-ass hard to find people who are creative enough for actual decent RP; F-list just has a deeper sea of shit to swim in than FA.
> 
> I have a shit-boat so I'll keep fishing with my shit-pole and shit-bait until I catch something other than a shit-fish. Sometimes (very rarely) I catch something I can sink my teeth into without getting them all covered in  shit.



Wow, that is F*****g hilarious!

Let's get this new story going......  Less s***, more fish here, man.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Take me into your arms, oh conflict driven story!




<chuckle>   

!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Sure why not.  I'd be down, conflict is fun.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Let me know if this is something that would interest you.
> If there's enough people who are into the idea, I'll set up a group.
> Most likely on Discord, but I'm open to suggestions.




Word.  

I've been really diggin' things like 'he threatened his dueling opponent, raising the hackles on the back of his neck. The fur stood up as he growled.'

'He showed his injured stomach, but his head and tail were up, still alpha.",  and

'He imitated the kitten's 'downward-facing dog' yoga pose, playfully stretching.  His forepaws out in front, head low, hindquarters in the air.  He was ready to play, and was only teasing her a little bit."

So yeah, I'm down.


----------



## Primari (Apr 11, 2018)

There's a lot of things you could do involving differences between species. It'd be interesting to see all of the conflicts between typical predator/prey species, and other interactions.

I'm really interested in this idea! It sounds like a blast to do.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 11, 2018)

Alright, since I've got a fair number of people who replied, I'll set up a group.
Will post once it's done.
Feel free to make any suggestions!


----------



## Sealab (Apr 11, 2018)

Dope. I am legit excited.


----------



## Inkblooded (May 4, 2018)

Hello everyone, KMK asked me to update this
for your information he has been banned for a while so if you would still like to participate in the RP,please message me instead! there is a discord server being set up.

the full rules have yet to be posted but here are the basics before you join.

1. this server is NSFW, like he said in the first post, not just for sexual references but violence and stuff.

2. no godmodding/ridiculously overpowered characters.

3. characters must be YOUR OWN and that includes art of them. you cannot use existing characters that arent yours and you cant use furry art you found on google images as your character.

4. no force actions (for example stabbing a character before they have a chance to react) and no controlling other character's actions or thoughts.

KMK said i need to also tell you that its doubt frowned upon to use godmodding/forcing actions to make someone else's character interested in yours or try and force an ERP.

this also isnt an ERP focused server.... there are other places for that so please dont join if you're just looking to yiff. thank you


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 4, 2018)

Neat, sounds cool.   I'm interested..   IM.


----------



## Diabolica (May 5, 2018)

+1 interest. I already have some characters that would seem to go well with this idea!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (May 29, 2018)

CANCELED until further notice.
Stuff happened. I don't feel great. I'm not in the right state of mind to start a project like this right now.

Might pick the idea back up at a later date, but for now it's not happening.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 30, 2018)

No worries man.   Crummy you're feeling down.  I completely know how you feel, trust me.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

